# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Are there any ODs that would contribute to an Opticianry PAC

## MVEYES

I would like to hear from any of the ODs on the board concerning their opinion about contributing to an Opticianry PAC. If the agenda of the PAC benefited the independent Doctor of Optometry why shouldn't the OD contribute even if it is an Opticianry Political Action Committee?


Any thoughts?



 :Cool:  Jerry

----------

